# skullcandy or philips



## chandan3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Skullcandy 2XL SHAKEDOWN - Skullcandy: Flipkart.com
Philips SHL3000 Over-the-ear Headphones - Philips: Flipkart.com
which is best for all type of music .or suggest me  good headphone  under 1.5k for outdoor use

Help me guys

Help me guys


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 24, 2013)

Philips SHL3000. Skullcandy have the worst quality and reliability amongst all iems


----------



## snap (Jul 24, 2013)

+1 to Philips


----------

